# IH 454, LOSS OF HYDRAULIC PRESSURE



## Big red 454 (Aug 17, 2021)

So about 20min of using my tractor, I start to loose hydraulic pressure from my pto and bucket lift. It gets so bad bucket wont move pto no function ,ps starts to get harder to steer.does it sound like pump?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Big Red,

Sounds like the pump to me. Affects everything hydraulic.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is a flow chart for your tractor, some or all will be part of your hydraulic system, have a look at the Multi control Valve (MCV), this contains quite a few control valves, it may pay you to pull the MCV and strip down and clean and inspect at least the main relief valve, how long since the transmission filter been serviced, I think there is a strainer in the filter housing.

Are you using the correct hydraulic/transmission oil in the transmission, if not, then the medium used on the brake discs will start to fail and will clog the filter and can give you your problem.

The MCV is bolted to the left hand side of the transmission under the LH foot plate and this also has the hydraulic pump bolted to the inside of the plate, if you remove the MCV, make sure you replace the gasket/seal because the MCV housing is part of the pump suction pickup.

Save the flow chart to desktop and that way you can enlarge the chart for easier reading.


----------

